# Fox News Saturday Morning



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

For many years I have had SP for four Saturday Morning shows on Fox News:

Bulls & Bears
Cavuto on Business
Forbes on Fox
Cashin' In

They were shown back-to-back starting at 10 a.m. Today they didn't record since they are now shown under a single 2-hour show called Cost of Freedom. The problem is that this show, although repeated every week must not be coded as an episodic program, and thus there is no longer an option to set it up as a Season Pass.

I know it can be recorded with a Manual Recording, but the change just seems to be strange. Even stranger, these four episodes are also shown as repeats (although not marked as repeats) on FBN at 1:00 a.m. and there they are described as four half-hour shows instead of the goofy single title.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

How weird is that? I don't watch Fox News so I checked my guide and yes, this is treated as a "news special". Weird, I wonder what Fox News was thinking? They will lose some viewers who will think their shows have been canceled. Looks like this is all economy, business and money related shows but what if I only wanted to watch Forbes on Fox, for example?


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

It is also "economy, business and money related", but your point is well taken.


----------

